# Over the moon!!!!



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::tender::tender: I am going to be a Grandma for the first time. My son and his wife are expecting Identical Twins :w00t:. After we all got over the shock we are just thrilled!! Identical twins are a phenomonon and not genetic. This is a high risk pregnancy because identical twins share the same placenta and can have more complications than genetic twins. It will be hard because they live out of state and have no family around but we will all pitch in, Please keep them in your prayers.

So OK Deb where are you?:HistericalSmiley:Anybody out there with twin advice?? I have been trying to read all I can.

Haven't posted much as I have been back and forth to NY to help care for my 89 yr old Mom who fractured her spine in 3 places when she fell out of bed after Christmas. It has been a challange for sure.

I still have to pinch myself that I am going to have a grandbaby no less twins. We will know soon the gender, either 2 boys or 2 girls!. 

I think my son and his wife were were more in shock because the pregnancy happened on the first try :innocent: and a week after the preg was confirmed they were told they were having twins. The week they found out about the twins they were picking up their new 8wk old lab puppy! It has been very interesting and busy to say the least!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!! Congrats!! A double blessing :wub: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait until that happens around here! lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is really awesome :cheer: congratulations Grandma arty: I love being a Grandma, but you get double love...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I use to do night nanny work for twins and triplets... newborns.

My best advice for new parents was to color code things until they were out of the "zombie" phase (so first 6 weeks).... layettes would be one color for each baby. daily logs would be color coded. Swaddle blankets color coded. That way it wasn't so hard to figure out who fed last or who you just changed. Usually one baby would have a toenail painted (worked with some very identical identicals  ).... that helped when they were sleep deprived.

Another way to do it is one in prints, one in solids. But families usually preferred the color method. Got everyone through the crazy adjustment period.

Also - keep them on a routine. It's a luxury singletons have - no routine. But with twins - you will go insane if they are not on a routine. If one eats, the other should eat right after or if you can feed at the same time. And keep a log. With more than one you have to keep a log... especially since most twins are born early.

But get there first.... Mama needs to rest and eat well. Lots of rest 

Congrats on the blessings!!! What joyous news  Will they find out if they are boys or girls?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Tori, Sounds like I will be picking your brains!!!:HistericalSmiley:I think my daughter-in-law is 4+ months along. We will find out in the next couple of weeks if the babies are facing the right way. If not in about 1 month. I have 3 sons so secretly would love to have girls:blush: but what I really care about is their health!

I am so excited I can't stand myself:HistericalSmiley:Their lab puppy (black,English) is gorgeous, beautiful face but a lab puppy. I don't think they have any clue what they are in for as Libby (the lab) will stilll be a baby when the twins are born. I tried to tell them prior to getting their dog :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: but they didnt listen. Libby goes to puppy kindergarten and will go for more extensive obedience following that. Mike has done most of the care and late night outings to the grass so Sarah can sleep. We will see.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!! That is so exciting...double the joy. Prayers for your DIL to have a great pregnancy and birth!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm so excited for you! Lucky you and what an amazing blessing for your son and DIL.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! Only 2, I wouldn't know what to do with only 2 babies!! Mine are days, weeks or a few months apart, so it's like I have several sets of twins. I've cared for about 10 sets of twins , only 1 set was identical. Even though they are identical, family will have no trouble telling them apart. Their little personalities will be so different, one will eat more, do things first, and there is always one that looks after the other. With a boy girl set, the girl is always the one that looks after the other. If you get into a routine, feeding, napping, playtime, bath, and so forth it!s not that hard. One thing that I don't have to do is get up in the middle of the night!!! I'll gladly pass on that! I'm very happy for your family, wishing your daughter in law a healthy happy pregnancy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news! Congrats Grandma!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So exciting. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - how exciting. Congrats :chili::chili: And twins no less. My SIL's are twins and my DH had been one of triplets but the other two didn't make it. We have a lot of them running in my family too, so I was worried about my pregnancy, though secretly would have loved twins so that they'd have each other. It should be wonderful. Good to see you here again. How's Maisie?


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I have identical twin grandsons....they are 16 years old now....yikes! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! Being a grandmother is the best!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Huge congratulations.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucky you, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, congratulations. So happy for you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What wonderful news for you and your family!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! :chili: That is so exciting! Wow - twins and a lab puppy! Fun and BUSY times ahead for your son and his wife


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrat on the wonderful news. Enjoy as much as you can!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What exciting news! So very happy for you and your family! Wishing you all a healthy, happy pregnancy & can't wait for more news! Enjoy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! Twins!!! Congratulations and prayers for a very "routine" pregnancy - if there is such a thing!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thankyou all for your well wishes:wub: ! I still have to pinch myself that this is a reality:chili:. I wish they lived closer but they could live further away and that would be even worse. We surely are being blessed twice.

Sue, Maisie is just fine. She is such a happy, good little girl and always a joy. Thanks for asking!

I am hosting the baby shower as all Sarah's college friends live here so it makes sense as she can only travel once for such a distance and then she will go on complete travel restriction. We will have a lot of guests but at least my house is big enough to accomodate them all. Her mother suggested I have it in a restaurant but they have a 50-80% cancelation fee and with a twin pregnancy I felt more comfortable having it here even though it will be a lot more work. I had the big wedding shower also so I know it will be fine.

Thanks again everyone, I was just so excited I had to spill the beans:HistericalSmiley:. and now just waiting to find out whether it is boys or girls.

Mike and Sarah's puppy is awesome but is going through the biting, nipping. pulling at your pants etc. stage with a lot bigger teeth than our little babies!
My daughter in law's parents are visiting them from Conn. Libby is totally facinated with her mother's nightgown. The girls these days don't wear nightgowns and Libby doesn't know what to make of it. She keeps going under it to hide :HistericalSmiley:Maybe she thinks it's a cave.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!  my 3 year old nieces are identical twins, and they are just a blessing.... You are in for so much love :heart: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maisie and Me said:


> Thankyou all for your well wishes:wub: ! I still have to pinch myself that this is a reality:chili:. I wish they lived closer but they could live further away and that would be even worse. We surely are being blessed twice.
> 
> Sue, Maisie is just fine. She is such a happy, good little girl and always a joy. Thanks for asking!
> 
> ...


Michelle - since you're not doing it at a restaurant, thought that might have been an option, thought I'd throw out a suggestion. We used to throw very big parties and I spent all my time cooking, serving, checking on everything and then cleaning up. It was totally exhausting and I didn't get to really hang out with people. So one year we hired a caterer. I did a food tasting, they even brought all the glasses and plates and everything was off the charts delicious and looked sensational esp. hors d'oeuvres. They also set up a bar. And then THEY CLEANED IT ALL UP. They had some college students. I totally got to talk to everyone and enjoy the party -- you'll have enough to tend to with the gift openings, etc. And it really wasn't that expensive. Certainly less than if we took everyone out to a restaurant. I loved it because i felt like I was a guest at my own party...not a worrier that everyone was taken care of. Just a thought that would give you more daughter time and less party prep time.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Another thing.... they should start cooking casseroles or prepping dinners that can be in a crock pot... and freeze it all. So all they have to do is pull something out, put it in the oven or crock pot and it's done.

New moms of one have a hard time eating right and enough with the exhaustion and work load... with twins it is even harder. Plus - with one, you can usually trade off and one of you gets at least a chunk of sleep. With two - no one in the house gets any sleep LOL So both of them will need easy meals.

One of my families who had twins - their friends got them 3 months of house cleaning services - they came weekly. Was such a big help. All they had to worry about was laundry (which becomes 2-3 times a day)...

Oh, and from my sister and my cousin's shower -- Remember to remind people to buy bigger clothes, not just newborn. My cousin's friends didn't and the baby is now out of clothes at 3 months LOL.... He didn't wear all his tiny stuff. Family is all pitching in to help get him clothing for the first year. My sister had her friends buy onesies for every age group, and she was covered in all the basics (onesies, pj's, socks) from birth to 9 months from her shower.

Sadly the lab might become a real handful. I had a family who had a young lab and newborn twins... the dog was so wild. Sweet. But wild.

So exciting 

Congrats, again. I will add Mike and Sarah to my prayer list so those babies go as far to term as possible


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Michelle - since you're not doing it at a restaurant, thought that might have been an option, thought I'd throw out a suggestion. We used to throw very big parties and I spent all my time cooking, serving, checking on everything and then cleaning up. It was totally exhausting and I didn't get to really hang out with people. So one year we hired a caterer. I did a food tasting, they even brought all the glasses and plates and everything was off the charts delicious and looked sensational esp. hors d'oeuvres. They also set up a bar. And then THEY CLEANED IT ALL UP. They had some college students. I totally got to talk to everyone and enjoy the party -- you'll have enough to tend to with the gift openings, etc. And it really wasn't that expensive. Certainly less than if we took everyone out to a restaurant. I loved it because i felt like I was a guest at my own party...not a worrier that everyone was taken care of. Just a thought that would give you more daughter time and less party prep time.


 
Sue, I am definitely looking into that! I will have the food at least catered but having them set up and clean up would be Nirvana! Sometimes when I think about all I have to do I get overwhelmed :blush:. I am exactly the same age as you:HistericalSmiley:. The only problem here is the caterers are not the same as NY. You can get wonderful food in NY just from a restaurant! Here is just mediocre but you have inspired me on to call some more:thumbsup:. I made a diaper cake today with my BF whose daughter is also preg. So we each made a "cake" , all I have to do now is put the appropriate ribbons and decorations on it when we find out the sex. The diapers are so different from what we used. They are not plastic coated but they don't leak supposedly. They are smaller and thinner.

It's been so much fun looking at all the new baby gear and even more fun having my friend shop with me and then we go out to dinner and relax.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Grace'sMom said:


> Another thing.... they should start cooking casseroles or prepping dinners that can be in a crock pot... and freeze it all. So all they have to do is pull something out, put it in the oven or crock pot and it's done.
> 
> New moms of one have a hard time eating right and enough with the exhaustion and work load... with twins it is even harder. Plus - with one, you can usually trade off and one of you gets at least a chunk of sleep. With two - no one in the house gets any sleep LOL So both of them will need easy meals.
> 
> ...


 

Tori, That is a GREAT idea about putting on the invite about the clothes. My next door neighbor had a baby shower for her daughter who was having a girl and all she got was newborn clothes ( many without gift receits so she couldn't return them) and infant bathing suits, like 13 or 14 of them. She got no helpful gear and were a lot of guests.

The cleaning service idea is great as is the meals but unfortunately no one of her friends or family live close by. That would be awesome. They built a new house so all of their neighbors are new but maybe they will helprayer: with a meal here and there.


As far as the dog goes, I think you are right. In my wildest dreams I can't imagine how they will have time for a busy puppy that needs a lot of exercise unless she turns into miracle dog! My son loves her to death, we will see. Un be knownst to them I have some people lined up who could possibly adopt her if need be. The dog is just gorgeous, with a fabulous head and perfect lab body. She is a crowd stopper for those who know labs,( I don't, I just know she is cute). Their vet told them she is the most beautiful black lab they have ever seen for whatever that's worth:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny thing with restaurants is that one year we got caterers from the Berkshires who were recommended to us. So much cheaper than NY and off the charts food they came down with their truck and were all set. Check around.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

